# So You Think You Can Dance 6/1



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Wednesday's installment (5/31) of LA auditions for _So You Think You Can Dance_ had a notice at the end of the show that the Chicago auditions (airing Thursday night, 6/1) would run for 2 hours.

However, at the time, the Guide Data on my Season 1 was still showing a 1 hour show.

After breakfast, I'll replay the end of the show and post the timeslot they advertised. (It's after 2 AM here and I don't think I turned the TV's volume down before I turned it off tonight -- don't want to blast my neighbor.)

Jan


----------



## cawall (Mar 10, 2004)

Is this a new episode? My unit did not pick it up shows it as a repeat.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Here's what I'm seeing on my SAs (last call completed after 1 AM this morning):

On the Now Playing List:

episode #201 OAD 5/25 2 hours (auditions from NYC and Charleston SC)
episode #204 OAD 5/31 1 hour (auditions from LA)

Around the 44 minute mark in the second recording, there was an advertisement for tomorrow's show [that is, tonight, 6/1], starting at 8 PM for 2 hours.

My Guide Data shows:
6/1 #203 OAD 6/1 1 hour starting at 9 PM (auditions from Chicago)

If the show is 2 hours, it has to start at 8 PM -- otherwise it would pre-empt the 10 O'Clock News. My data shows 2 episodes of "That 70's show" for the 8-9 PM hour.

Next week the show is in Las Vegas:
6/7 episode #205 1 hour starting at 9 PM
6/8 episode #206 1 hour starting at 9 PM

Burn in hell, FOX, for giving out such lousy data.

I've set up a manual recording for the 2 hour timeslot on my second SA.

Jan


----------



## cawall (Mar 10, 2004)

I'll do the same. Thanks


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Turns out that the 8:00 show is just a repeat of last night's show.  

Looks like we're all okay, even if we didn't get our TiVos set up in time to record the extra hour! :up:


----------



## alanb (Mar 23, 2005)

All I got was a recorded show of the repeat episode, the second "new" episode didn't record  History says the same show was found within 28 days, so it didn't record even though that was the new episode


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

I got home in time to see that the 8 PM episode was a repeat, and cancelled the manual 2-hour recording. My Guide Data was still showing That 70s show for the 8-9 PM timeslot.

My other TiVo picked up the 9 PM show, but I had cancelled the original recording and then put it back manually when I was trying to decide where I had the most hard disk space. 

Jan


----------



## TomJHansen (Nov 6, 2000)

The episode was marked as a repeat, but was not a repeat. The episode last night was the one where a girl threw up at the end of the show on stage. I changed my Season Pass to "All" because none of the episodes next week were set to be recorded (it thought they were all the same episode as the one from 5/31).


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

> The episode was marked as a repeat, but was not a repeat.


Not to be contrary, but here the first hour was a repeat of the previous night and the second hour was new.
Still, wish the guide was ,ore accurate.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

How 'bout this week? My guide shows that Wednesday's show is a repeat of last week.


----------



## Bill Reeves (Jul 18, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> How 'bout this week? My guide shows that Wednesday's show is a repeat of last week.


My guide shows that Wednesday at 8 PM is a repeat of last Thursday's 9 PM show, with the auditions from Chicago, and Wednesday at 9 PM is a new show from Vegas.

The schedule on fox.com (BiH) shows the same thing.

I also changed my season pass to record "All (with duplicates)" to make sure that I get everything after last week. My Tivo skipped the Chicago episode last week, thinking it was a repeat of an earlier episode -- I caught it live halfway through and told it to record.


----------

